# VM - New juice launch... Get high this July!



## Oupa (12/6/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/17)

This sounds great @Oupa !!

Watching with interest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46 (12/6/17)

I'm hyped! Tropical is my fav atm. Currently vaping on Tropical Parfait from All Day Vapes. Eagerly awaiting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (12/6/17)

Looking good. Just the slogan got me thinking that this is only a vape for us capies ... and only at home ...

On a serious note. Cant wait to test this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Oupa (12/6/17)

Hence "flavour high" ... high on flavour ... not pappagaai slaai

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OPium46 (12/6/17)

Oupa said:


> Hence "flavour high" ... high on flavour ... not pappagaai slaai


I kinda feel like you were intentionally being ambiguous though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (12/6/17)

And trust me, this flavour won't disappoint!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (12/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (12/6/17)

Rooigevaar said:


>




Spot on @Rooigevaar ! Old school baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (13/6/17)

@Oupa you'll get the people thinking it contains Wacky Tobaccy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (13/6/17)

coconut and rum and cream


----------



## Oupa (13/6/17)

Another juicy sun ripened fruit closer to the full profile! Your tongue will thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/17)

@Oupa - is this a menthol/ice juice (hopefully not 'cos I don't like menthol or ice).

.


----------



## Oupa (13/6/17)

It is a lightly chilled juice yes @ddk1979 ... but watch this space closely, might be another surprise that will interest you in time for Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/17)

Oupa said:


> Another juicy sun ripened fruit closer to the full profile! Your tongue will thank you
> 
> View attachment 97982



Oh wow @Oupa !
My wife is asking if the holiday is included?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (14/6/17)

wow... is this already available?


----------



## blujeenz (14/6/17)

phanatik said:


> wow... is this already available?


No Michael J Fox, we're only in June.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie (14/6/17)

Oupa said:


> Another juicy sun ripened fruit closer to the full profile! Your tongue will thank you
> 
> View attachment 97982


A fruity menthol from the original fruity menthol legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46 (14/6/17)

When is this being released in July? You guys have a date?


----------



## Oupa (14/6/17)

We're aiming for 1 July. More details to follow at a later stage.


----------



## OPium46 (14/6/17)

Oupa said:


> We're aiming for 1 July. More details to follow at a later stage.


Awesome  I can't wait 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/6/17)

Now that looks awesome!


----------



## Paulie (14/6/17)

Oupa said:


> View attachment 97788
> 
> View attachment 97789



Nice Benji keen to try  hopefully no menthol in these for us non minty boys lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/6/17)

Paulie said:


> Nice Benji keen to try  hopefully no menthol in these for us non minty boys lol



@Oupa - you better have a double menthol option for us menthol boys

@Paulie - menthol is king bro - you dont know what you missing!!!!
Lol

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## phanatik (19/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> No Michael J Fox, we're only in June.


@blujeenz my anticipation made me blind, ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/6/17)

phanatik said:


> @blujeenz my anticipation made me blind, ok



You definitely get points for eagerness, here's your award.


----------

